# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Samsung update(13.Febr.2019)- World First -&#62;Samsung Exynos Read/Write/Patch Cert

## mohamed73

*Dear Chimera Tool Users, 
To make our  software better for you, we  bring updates regularly. Every    update of  our software includes  improvements for stability and bug  fixes.
If you have any feedback or run  into issues, come find us at  our live support, we are happy to help  you.   * *Software version:** 20.22.0558 Release date: 13. Febr. 2019*  *What's new?*     *Added New Patch Cert, Cert Read/Write, Imei Repair, Custom Root For Exynos Models - First in the World*  Samsung Galaxy S8 (SM-G950F, SM-G950N, SM-G955F, SM-G955N)Samsung Galaxy Note 8 (SM-N950F, SM-N950N)Samsung Galaxy A3 2017 (SM-A320F, SM-A320FL, SM-A320Y)Samsung Galaxy A5 (2017) (SM-A520F, SM-A520K, SM-A520L, SM-A520S, SM-A520W)Samsung Galaxy A7 (2017) (SM-A720F, SM-A720S)Samsung Galaxy S7 (SM-G930F, SM-G930K, SM-G930L, SM-G930S, SM-G930W8)Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge (SM-G935F, SM-G935K, SM-G935L, SM-G935S, SM-G935W8)Samsung Galaxy Note FE (SM-N935F, SM-N935K, SM-N935L, SM-N935S)Samsung Galaxy Note 7 (SM-N930F, SM-N930K, SM-N930L, SM-N930S)Samsung Galaxy-Xcover4 (SM-G390F, SM-G390Y, SM-G390W)Samsung Galaxy J5 Prime (SM-G570F, SM-G570M, SM-G570Y)Samsung Galaxy J7 Prime 2 (SM-G611F, SM-G611FF, SM-G611M, SM-G611MT, SM-G611K, SM-G611L, SM-G611S)Samsung Galaxy J7 Prime (SM-G610F, SM-G610M, SM-G610K, SM-G610L, SM-G610S, SM-G610Y)Samsung Galaxy J5 (2017) (SM-J530F, SM-J530FM, SM-J530G, SM-J530K, SM-J530L, SM-J530S, SM-J530Y, SM-J530YM)Samsung Galaxy J7 (2017) (SM-J730F, SM-J730FM, SM-J730G, SM-J730GD, SM-J730GM, SM-J730K)Samsung Galaxy J7 Nxt (SM-J701F, SM-J701M, SM-J701MT)Samsung Galaxy J7 (2016) (SM-J710F, SM-J710FN, SM-J710FQ, SM-J710GN, SM-J710MN, SM-J710K, SM-J7108)Samsung Galaxy J3 (2017) (SM-J330F, SM-J330FN, SM-J330G, SM-J330L, SM-J330N)Samsung Galaxy Tab A 10.1 (2016) (SM-P585, SM-P585M, SM-P585Y, SM-P585N0,SM-T585, SM-T585C, SM-T585N0, SM-T587)Samsung Galaxy Tab Active2 (SM-T395)Samsung Galaxy A3 (2016) (SM-A310F, SM-A310M, SM-A310Y, SM-A310N0)Samsung Galaxy A5 (2016) (SM-A510F, SM-A510M, SM-A510K, SM-A510L, SM-A510S, SM-A510Y, SM-A5108)Samsung Galaxy A7 (2016) (SM-A710F, SM-A710M, SM-A710K, SM-A710L, SM-A710S, SM-A710Y, SM-A7108)  ** *Added New Patch Cert, Cert Read/Write, Imei Repair For Exynos Models - First in the World *   Samsung Galaxy A6 (SM-A600F, SM-A600FN, SM-A600G, SM-A600GN, SM-A600N)Samsung Galaxy J2 Core (SM-J260F, SM-J260G, SM-J260Y)Samsung Galaxy J4 (SM-J400F, SM-J400G, SM-J400M)Samsung Galaxy J6 (2018) (SM-J600F, SM-J600FN, SM-J600G, SM-J600GF, SM-J600GT, SM-J600L, SM-J600N)   *Added Cert Read/Write, Imei Repair For Exynos Models - First in the World*  Samsung Galaxy A8 (SM-A530F, SM-A530N, SM-A530W,SM-A530N)Samsung Galaxy A8+ (SM-A750F, SM-A750FN, SM-A750G, SM-A750GN, SM-A750N, SM-A730F)Samsung Galaxy S9 (SM-G960F, SM-G960N, SM-G965F, SM-G965N)Samsung Galaxy Note 9 (SM-N960F, SM-N960N)Samsung Galaxy J7 Duo (SM-J720F, SM-J720M)Samsung Galaxy J2 Core (SM-J260M)   ** *Added Unlock Online For Exynos Models** Samsung Galaxy A6 ATT (SM-A600A, SM-A600AZ)Samsung Galaxy A6 TMO (SM-A600T, SM-A600T1)Samsung Galaxy J3 Luna Pro (SM-S337TL)Samsung Galaxy J7 Sky Pro (SM-S737TL)Samsung Galaxy J7 Top (SM-S757BL)Samsung Galaxy J3 Top (SM-S357BL)Samsung Galaxy J2 TMO (SM-J260T1)   *Notes:*  Cert Read, Cert Write and Imei Repair Processes Work Without RootPatch Cert Process Needs Root***KNOX must be 0    *Now  we support over a 3000 modem versions and keep adding new ones. If you  run into the “Unsupported modem” error, you should try to do a firmware  update.* * It’s important you do this using Chimera as only the firmware in there are supported.* 
 __________________________________________  * 
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _Kind regards,
Chimera Team_

----------

